# WOW speichert meine Einstellungen nicht



## Bieroc (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Folgendes Problem:

WOW spechert verschiedene Grundeinstellungen bei mir nicht.

Also ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen den Battle.net Account erstellt und immer wenn ich das Game
starte und ich zur Passworteingabeseite komme steht ( obwohl das Hackerl bei "Namen speichern" an ist ) 
mein alter Accountname.

Auch inGame, wenn ich z.B. ein Hackerl bei Gegenstandstufe anzeigen mache, ist es nach einem Neustart des Spiels wieder weg.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee an was es da scheitert?

Auf dem Rechner ist Win 64 Installiert.

MfG

Bieroc


----------



## Drydema (21. Oktober 2009)

die config datei ist schreibgeschützt das wäre das naheliegenste


----------



## Niranda (21. Oktober 2009)

Gehe mal zu deinem WOW-Ordner, rechtsklick auf den, Eigenschaften und dann setzt du ein Häkchen bei Schreibschutz und bestätigst die Meldung "alle Unterordner und Dateien mit einbeziehen".
Danach entfernst du wieder das Häkchen beu Schreibschutz und bestätigst wieder die oben genannte Meldung.

Somit hast du alles mal auf Schreibschutz "ein" gesetzt und alles wiedera auf "aus" => beschreiben der dateien ist wieder möglich.

Alternativ versuch mal wow explizit als Admin auszuführen.
Also nicht über den Luncher starten. im wow-verzeichnis liegt die wow.exe, da rechtsklick drauf und "als administrator ausführen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (erst ab Vista, Win7... XP hat das noch nicht^^)


----------



## Flennic (22. Oktober 2009)

Bieroc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...




*Battle.net Account:*

Du musst den 1. aktivieren (bekommst da eine E-Mail wo du auf einen Link klicken musst) und 2. musst du den Battle.net Account mit deinem WoW-Account verknüpfen, sonst geht es nicht. Wenn du das bereits getan hast, melde dich nocheinmal.


*Nicht-Speichern von Einstellungen:*

WoW speichert nur Einstellungen, wenn du es richtig beendest, mit _ ESC -> Spiel verlassen_. Wenn du WoW abwürgst, durch ein Herunterfahren und es so keine Zeit hat sich zu beenden speichert er nichts. Wenn du's normal beendest,  dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Bieroc (23. Oktober 2009)

ich möchte mich bei allen sehr herzlich bedanken!!
lösung brachte einfach als Admin das spiel starten, nun sind alle einstellungen gespeichert.


----------



## Niranda (23. Oktober 2009)

Senyra schrieb:


> *Battle.net Account:*
> 
> Du musst den 1. aktivieren (bekommst da eine E-Mail wo du auf einen Link klicken musst) und 2. musst du den Battle.net Account mit deinem WoW-Account verknüpfen, sonst geht es nicht. Wenn du das bereits getan hast, melde dich nocheinmal.



hm.. das hat garnix mit dem Abspeichern zu tun, da das nur lokal erfolgt.

-----



> ich möchte mich bei allen sehr herzlich bedanken!!
> lösung brachte einfach als Admin das spiel starten, nun sind alle einstellungen gespeichert.



wusa - weibliche Intuition 4tw! xD

Nira ^-^


----------



## Flennic (23. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> hm.. das hat garnix mit dem Abspeichern zu tun, da das nur lokal erfolgt.


Deshalb steht auch "Battle.net Account" und nicht "Nicht-Speichern von Einstellungen" drüber...
Abgesehen davon hast du schon recht, dass WoW diese Daten lokal abspeichert...


----------



## Niranda (23. Oktober 2009)

ok, hatte es im anderen Zusammenhang bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denke kann closed sein, oder?^^


----------

